# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  đố vui

## phongkhamkt1

1.làm thế nào để không đụng vào ngón tay khi bạn đập búa vào móng tay?
2.Cái gì ở trước bạn nhưng bạn không bao giờ nhìn thấy?
3. Bạn hãy kể ra ba ngày liên tiếp mà không có thứ 2, 3, 4,5,6,7, chủ nhật?:innocent:

----------


## kevinvu1987

Cái ji` đụng vào ngón tay hả bạn :d
2/ cái trán (trừ phi soi gương)
3/ 3 ngày : ngày 1 ngày 2 ngày 3..... [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## anhhoaintv12345

Câu 2:Future(Tlai đó bạn)
câu 1: Cắt móng tay ra nè

----------


## khuongtrungkt1

Add...
câu 3: yesterday,today,2morrow

----------


## thanhlydongden02

1:để đập búa vào móng tay mà không chạm vào ngón tay thì ta cat móng tay rồi mang ra đập hjhjhj!
2:chính là chán của mình (chi soi gương mới thấy)
3:thứ 1,thư2,thư3

----------


## lebichvan888

*"ChÁn".*à chi rứa *tan cntt* ??

----------


## tuannguyenshoes49

chán là chán chứ là gì, hỏi ngộ nghĩnh thế?!!

----------


## nguyenquyhuong

các pác trả lời tranh hết phần em rùi Huhuhuhuhuhu

----------


## akzhoan

1 chỉ đập vào móng tay tất nhiên thì sẽ ko đụng vào ngón tay vì móng tay nó có thể dài
2 Cái mũi trước mặt mà ta ko có thể nhìn thấy đc (xét ở bình thường nhé)
3 Hôm qua, hôm nay và ngày mai

----------


## longland

3.hôm qua, hôm nay, ngày mai
2.mắt

----------


## annguyen

1.chụp lấy kiểu ảnh ra, tha hồ mà đập nhé
2.Chán
3.Hôm qua, hôm nay, ngày mai

----------

